# 24 Merida Dakar Team



## linus1973 (22. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit einiger Zeit lese ich hier bereits mit. Dies wird mein erstes Thema, habt also Nachsicht mit mir...

Das Thema ist der Umbau bzw. die Optimierung eines Bikes für meinen 7 1/2jährigen Sohnemann; Größe 1,28m. Er fährt seit 2 Jahren ein Cube Kid 200 "naturbelassen", dort hatte ich lediglich Schwalbe Mow Joes aufgezogen, die sich schon sehr positiv auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkten. Damit sind wir schon reichlich Touren hier im Kölner Umland gefahren, dazu kamen gelegentliche Ausflüge nach Stromberg, sowie hin und wieder ein bisschen Hüpfen auf den kleinen Hügeln im Kölner Grüngürtel.

Ausgangspunkt ist dieses Bike, welches ich schon vor Weihnachten in einer super günstigen Aktion geschossen habe:

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bikes/youth/kids/2014/dakar-team-696.html

mit folgender Spezifikation:

*Farbe* weiß/grün/metallic schwarz
*Rahmengrössen*
13"
*Rahmen* D624 Alloy
*Gabel* RST First Air 24 Lockout
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore [M591]
*Schalthebel* Shimano SL-M390 3 / Shimano SL-M390 9
*Bremshebel* attached
*Bremsen* ProMax DSK Hydraulic 160 mm
*Kurbelgarnitur* SR Suntour XCC 42-32-22 Z. CG
*Innenlager* Cartridge Bearing
*Kette* KMC Z-99
*Naben* Bearing Disc 24H
*Felge* Double 24 L.
*Kassette* Sram PG950 11-28 Z.
*Reifen* Merida 1.95 Kevlar 60
*Speichen* black stainless
*Vorbau* Merida Race Flat 580 mm
*Lenker* Merida Race Flat 580 mm
*Steuersatz* A-Head
*Sattelstütze* Merida Pro H SB15, 27.2 mm
*Sattel* Dakar Kid 24
*Pedale* Lite Alloy
*Gewicht* 11.30 kg 

Die Teile habe ich noch nicht einzeln ausgewogen, vieles sind aber ja Standardkomponenten.

Folgende erste Optimierungen habe ich für den Anfang geplant. Ich freue mich auf weitere Anregungen und Antworten auf die eine oder andere Frage, die sich im Laufe der Zeit ergeben werden, denn außer Servicearbeiten am eigenen Bike habe ich keine "Aufbauerfahrung".

*kürzerer Vorbau:*
KCNC FlyRide 50mm evtl. mit passendem Darkside Lenker

*Reifen:*
Wechsel auf Rocket Ron 2,1

Ich überlege, den *Antrieb *umzubauen auf ein bzw. zweifach, z.B. mit dieser Kurbel
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/2-fach-Kurbel-140-mm-42-34-Z.html

Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass auch die Kurbellänge angepasst wäre. 

Was erscheint aus eurer Sicht logisch bzw. sinnvoll. Mehr als 150-200,-€ genehmigt die Finanzministerin wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es muss ja auch nicht alles auf einmal gemacht werden.


----------



## track94 (22. März 2015)

Ich denke mal das Wiegen ist  erstmal  am sinnvollsten dann kann man schon mal schauen was noch günstig geht.
Der orig. Preis ist auch schon eine Hausnummer , da wäre auch noch was günstiger und leichter gegangen.....wenn man gewollt hätte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus1973 (22. März 2015)

Habe über meinpaket bei Nubikes.de bestellt und habe 419,- bezahlt, da dachte ich, dass es viel besser kaum geht...

Bezüglich wiegen: das geht noch nicht, da der Rahmen bis nach Ostern noch bei der Schwiegermutter steht, um vor den neugierigen Augen eins 7jährigen geschützt zu werden... ;-)


----------



## track94 (22. März 2015)

Bei dem Preis mit Scheiben hätte ich wohl auch zugeschlagen.
Ich hatte das Glück die Gewichte unseres Peppers hier finden zu können , da war es für mich einfacher nach Teilen zu gucken.
Die Frog Kurbel hatte ich noch garnicht auf der Liste für das nächste Bike  

Meist gehn ja noch 50-100 gr beim Innenlager aber man braucht halt das Gewicht...bevor man Geld unnütz investiert


----------



## linus1973 (22. März 2015)

Stimmt, der Vorbautaudch ist halt ohnehin fix weil der original so elend lang ist. So richtig los geht's wie gesagt ohnehin erst nach Ostern. 
Wer schon einmal Tipps loswerden möchte, immer gerne!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1982 (24. März 2015)

Könntest du evtl mal einen genauen Blick auf die Felgen werfen und nachschauen ob da noch eine andere Bezeichnung drauf ist?


----------



## linus1973 (24. März 2015)

Habe gerade keinen Zugriff aufs Bike, aber ich meine neben dem großen "Matts"-Logo ein kleines Alexrims Branding gesehen zu haben. Irgendeine OEM Felge halt. Hoffe, das hilft!


Von irgendwoher geschrieben


----------



## Matt1982 (24. März 2015)

Hatte den Verdacht das dort die Ace 20 von alexrims mit Matts logo verbaut sind, daher die Frage....


----------



## linus1973 (24. März 2015)

Ich melde mich wenn ich sie mir nochmal genau angeschaut habe!


----------



## linus1973 (5. April 2015)

@Matt1982 Bin grad am Rad, die Felge ist leider nicht gekennzeichnet, außer mit Alexrims... Foto anbei, frohe Ostern!


----------



## Matt1982 (7. April 2015)

Vielen Dank, habe aber auch inzwischen ein 24 Zoll Orbea für meinen Kleinen geschossen da mir das Merida etwas zu groß für ihn war und gut auf die Federgabel verzichtet werden kann. Somit hat sich die Frage nach dem Einsparpotential beim Merida quasi erledigt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus1973 (23. April 2015)

Nach langer Pause geht's endlich weiter. Heute die ersten Verbesserungen montiert. Große Gewichtsersparnis gab es dabei nicht, da der Mérida Vorbau mit 112g tatsächlich sehr leicht war. Trotzdem musste er weichen, mit 90 mm war er viel zu lang. Getauscht wurde er gegen einen 40mm Spank Spoon mit 178g, der aber von der Geometrie viel besser passt und das ganze auch ein wenig abfahrtsorientierter macht.

edit








Von irgendwoher geschrieben


----------



## linus1973 (23. April 2015)

Dazu gab es noch 24x2.10" Rocket Rons, mit 440g immerhin 110g leichter pro Stück als der verbaute Kenda!






Ich freue mich auf eure Ideen. Konkret Suche ich nach einem farblich passenden (Kinder-)Sattel!


----------



## linus1973 (3. April 2017)

Kurzer Vorbau, gekürzter Lenker vom Stumpy, Gabel geschmiert, allmählich sieht es aus, wie ein ausgewachsenes Trail-Hardtail...


----------

